# id stem plant help



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

i found this plant in a local creek and dont know what it is. plants in water are 2-4 feet long, is rooted and grows good for a week now. the leaves are about 1/2 wide.im thinkin a real plant guru can help. if more pics are needed i can take more later on, thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Customdrumfinishes,

It looks like a Bacopa to me, possibly Bacopa caroliniana or possibly Bacopa monnieri. If I guess right do I get a prize?!! Now you've got me curious and wanting to know too!


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like UM

MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

frozenbarb said:


> Looks like UM
> 
> MICRANTHEMUM UMBROSUM


I agree that it is likely _Micranthemum umbrosum_.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks for the reply hopefully it is! ill have to check out some pics and see. i have access to thousands of plants of this, lookin good so far now 2 weeks in my tank,thanks


----------

